# Shipping Container Cellar



## ibglowin (Jan 25, 2016)

Interesting read. Looks to be somewhere in Texas Hill Country perhaps. They never do say what the temps are like in the cellar and if he still had to add an AC or not. Seems kinda small as well for all the $$$$ and T&E spent. Video at the end sums it all up pretty well.

Shipping Container Cellar


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 25, 2016)

Interesting. I guess it makes perfect sense if you don't have the space within your house. Otherwise, I'd guess you could build a pretty nice space inside for 12,500.


----------

